# Preservative allergy in liquid soap



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm not sure where to post this and on that same note an allergy section on this site would be a great addition. 
I have completed my skin allergy patch test this week.  The results are that I am allergic to the preservatives that most commercial manufacturing companies put in liquid soaps, shampoos , conditioners, lotions it is even in some baby products including baby wipes or wet wipes. I know many people start making soap because they have sensitive skin or allergic reactions to products. That's what happend to me and I had no idea what to avoid for a year with no answers accept that I had contact dermatitis.  Well the answer is avoid almost all major brand liquid skin products because of the preservatives. I am including the names to look out for incase you are having skin allergies. 

( MCI/MI ) CI + Me  Isothiazolinone, methylchloroisothiazolinone ( MCI ) methylisothiazolinone ( MI ) ( MSDS ) 5- chloro- 2methyl 4-isothiazolin 3-one; kathon; 5-chloro-2methl-2H-isothiazol-3-one 

Methyldibromo Glutaronitrile ( MDBGN ) dibromodicyanobutane Euxyl k400, phenoxyethanol ( PE )


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 18, 2018)

The organosulphur compounds seems to be problematic for allergy suffers I talk to as well - it makes choosing a drinking wine a bit difficult too (the usual preservative is sulphur based ... that headache you probably get might not be just the wine ).

The Contact Allergen Database might be useful to you - it gives the alternate names for chemical compounds that might cause contact reactions.
Eg. dibromodicyanobutane Euxyl k400 has a list of 9 alternate names (ranging from different chemical naming protocols through to brand specific names):
https://contactallergy.com/contact_allergy_036.htm


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 19, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> The organosulphur compounds seems to be problematic for allergy suffers I talk to as well - it makes choosing a drinking wine a bit difficult too (the usual preservative is sulphur based ... that headache you probably get might not be just the wine ).
> 
> The Contact Allergen Database might be useful to you - it gives the alternate names for chemical compounds that might cause contact reactions.
> Eg. dibromodicyanobutane Euxyl k400 has a list of 9 alternate names (ranging from different chemical naming protocols through to brand specific names):
> https://contactallergy.com/contact_allergy_036.htm


Thank you, I am interested in the food additives that are related too. I will definitely check this out. At this point I might have to make a small book or hug a tree....tree hugging would be easier.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 19, 2018)

A lot of people are allergic to not only additives but ingredients too like coconut etc. 

If you have a food allergy the oil on your skin might be a problem too. Then there are fragrances to consider...


----------



## Susie (Dec 2, 2018)

And don't forget that most of those liquid products also contain detergents...getting away from those solved my eczema.

I have found that there are more and more "more natural" products out on the commercial market.  Too many people with too many allergies are showing up.  I have found great success with some of these.  Do your homework before buying.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Dec 2, 2018)

Susie said:


> And don't forget that most of those liquid products also contain detergents...getting away from those solved my eczema.
> 
> I have found that there are more and more "more natural" products out on the commercial market.  Too many people with too many allergies are showing up.  I have found great success with some of these.  Do your homework before buying.


My hands have felt 95% better because of staying away from liquid soaps and detergents. I also started making my own clothes soap powder. Trying to go completely natural in my home. My hair is not cooperating with my plan though! I'm glad your eczema cleared up. I'm sure millions of people would clear up their skin problem by avoiding most major brand liquid soaps/ detergents.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 2, 2018)

Lye-h20-oil said:


> My hands have felt 95% better because of staying away from liquid soaps and detergents. I also started making my own clothes soap powder. Trying to go completely natural in my home. My hair is not cooperating with my plan though! I'm glad your eczema cleared up. I'm sure millions of people would clear up their skin problem by avoiding most major brand liquid soaps/ detergents.


Shampoo is a tough one. 

Don’t use soap. My DH who has very sensitive skin uses a herbal berbal shampoo that is as natural as he can find but it is commercial.  Be really careful to look at all the ingredients because “natural” means nothing. 

Look at the ingredients in these:
https://www.skincareox.com/20-best-organic-shampoos-that-are-actually-non-toxic/


----------

